# How useless is the car jack



## Darren3005 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi All

Not sure if its me, but yesterday I was run off the road by a motorhome driving round a bend in the middle of the road, consequently the 10 yards of "off road driving" left me with A) a slight scratch down the passenger door [smiley=bigcry.gif] B) loosening of the skid panel under my front axil. After driving home under 60mph on the motorway,(massive sound from the skid panel hitting something).
I decided to use the jack to survey the damage and repair if possible. I retrieved the jack from my complete collection of accesories and preceded to attempt to use it. Now maybe I was using it the wrong way, to annoyed to find the instruction [smiley=book2.gif] , but I could not manage to jack the car without removing the skin covering my knucles. In the end I managed to find the previous jack from my last car and succesfully jack the car up and repair the skid panel.

is it me or is the jack a bit hard to use.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

you would be better off buying one of these http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... -tough-mou
the jacks supplies are no use nor ornament


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

The jack included with the car is terrible! I used it the first time I changed to my winter tyres, not only did it take an age, but the jack ended up slipping under the car and became jammed to the point the only way to sort it out was to was to slide a trolley jack underneath and lift the car up to free it.

Trolley jacks all the way from now on!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The jack is intended for emergency use to change a wheel or use the tyre repair gunk. It's adequate for that, but only just, if used with care and on a firm and flat surface. It has a very small footprint and is therefore inherently unstable; hence the nickname of 'widow maker'.

If the knuckle scrape happened when winding the handle you probably had it positioned incorrectly.
If you did work under the car while it was supported only on such a jack you are fortunate to be telling us about it.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Going to be controversial now...have used the standard jack to take all wheels off to clean up the brakes and paint the rusty hubs ( why can't they make a hub that doesn't rust?). Didn't have any problems using it, seemed very solid and stable. The way it fitted into the sill I thought was very good. Purpose built and reduces risk of slippage.
Can't see any problems with it at all.


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

I agree with the last comment. I've used the standard jack when swapping over my winter wheels - I also use a trolley jack but I can't get it under the front of the car without jacking up the back a bit first. Never had any problems with it, in fact it is one of the better ones I've seen come with a car, much better than the crap ones that fit into a slot on the sill - they are death traps!


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

Trossuk said:


> Going to be controversial now...have used the standard jack to take all wheels off to clean up the brakes and paint the rusty hubs ( why can't they make a hub that doesn't rust?). Didn't have any problems using it, seemed very solid and stable. The way it fitted into the sill I thought was very good. Purpose built and reduces risk of slippage.
> Can't see any problems with it at all.


+1


----------



## Darren3005 (Sep 7, 2013)

brittan said:


> The jack is intended for emergency use to change a wheel or use the tyre repair gunk. It's adequate for that, but only just, if used with care and on a firm and flat surface. It has a very small footprint and is therefore inherently unstable; hence the nickname of 'widow maker'.
> 
> If the knuckle scrape happened when winding the handle you probably had it positioned incorrectly.
> If you did work under the car while it was supported only on such a jack you are fortunate to be telling us about it.


I managed to repair the skid panel from the front underneath of the car, took a couple of cable ties until I can get into the garage next week for a perm repair.

Personally I would not trust the jack anymore and will now purchase the one highlighted by another memebr.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The trolley jack is a good idea but no jack should be trusted on its own if you are going to get under the car.
Get yourself a pair of axle stands to go with the new jack.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Not useless at all. But apply (lots of) common sense. The jack can only withstand top down forces, no side way forces. 
So handbrake firmly on. In gear. Blocks/rocks/stones against the wheels that stay on the ground. And work on solid paved and flat areas. So not on grass, sand or gravel.

While cleaning in the wheel well for instance, put something solid (like the wheel itself) under the sill, just in case something doesn't go as planned. And don't attempt to get that rusty bolt loose by giving it one more force full pull. That will be the moment you'll pull the car from the jack and accidents are starting to happen.

Last but not least: don't jack the car up any higher than strictly necessary. Every inch adds to the instability of it all. And don't use the standard jack as your standard tool. It's an emergency tool.

A solid aluminium trolley jack (125 quid or so, lightweight and solid, plus works under lowered cars too) is a joy to work with and well worth its money when used more than once a year. Jacks the car up in seconds without scraped knuckles.


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

The jack highlighted earlier won't fit under the car at the minimum height. If you look at the others on the MachineMart page you see two aluminium ones. I've got the 1.25 tonne one, the two tonne one wasn't available when I bought mine, but perfectly good for lifting a lighter car like the TT. But even though that has about the lowest minimum height I could find (about 85mm) it still won't fit properly under the front unless you jack the rear first. Once your raise it about one inch it can take over from there, and then I use the standard jack on the rear jacking point as an extra one for safety.

I still wouldn't get below the car though.


----------



## Darren3005 (Sep 7, 2013)

brittan said:


> The trolley jack is a good idea but no jack should be trusted on its own if you are going to get under the car.
> Get yourself a pair of axle stands to go with the new jack.


Going under any car is not something i relish at all, luckly for me i was able to attempt the fix without rasing the car. I willl leave all work to properly trained people. Maybe Useless was a little harsh but Igues its my personal view. I like things to be safe.

though for future issues I am purchasing a trolley jack today.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

jam3sc said:


> The jack included with the car is terrible! I used it the first time I changed to my winter tyres, not only did it take an age, but the jack ended up slipping under the car and became jammed to the point the only way to sort it out was to was to slide a trolley jack underneath and lift the car up to free it.
> 
> Trolley jacks all the way from now on!


I appreciate that this a fairly old thread, but the same happened to me yesterday, I decided to paint my calliper's and successfully had completed 3 when I came to do the fourth one I cranked the bolts on the alloy wheel, then used the standard jack to start jacking the car up to remove the alloy, had checked the jack was in place properly twice, whilst using the jack the car started to move forward and as it did the jack slipped causing the jack to get stuck and wedged onto the side sill causing damage to it, where it had hit the thread of the jack. Have contacted Audi Customer care for advice on how this could of happened.. Car was in gear handbrake on, on sufficient surface... asked them if anyone else had ever reported this, to which they replied no. So thought I would do a search on the forum and it appears that it may well of had? Had an estimate for repairs and looking at around £150-£200 0f damage,,, has turned out to be an expensive job. Will post some pictures of the damage when it is day time if anyone is interested.. They said they would phone me back after speaking to their technical help? Awaiting a call... :?

Gutted to say the least... 

Any advise much appreciated.
Cheers Matt..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess you didn't move the car between doing the 3rd and the 4th calliper?

Thing is, when a car is raised and lowered again, tension builds up within the suspension and tyre side walls. At some stage this tension releases when the car is raised again at a different corner. Even with a big hydraulic jack you'd have to pay attention to that. They often have tiny wheels allowing the jack to move about a bit, but still... The factory jack can't cope at all with that movement. Best would be to release any tension by moving the car backwards and forwards half a metre or so before beginning at the next corner.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> I guess you didn't move the car between doing the 3rd and the 4th calliper?
> 
> Thing is, when a car is raised and lowered again, tension builds up within the suspension and tyre side walls. At some stage this tension releases when the car is raised again at a different corner. Even with a big hydraulic jack you'd have to pay attention to that. They often have tiny wheels allowing the jack to move about a bit, but still... The factory jack can't cope at all with that movement. Best would be to release any tension by moving the car backwards and forwards half a metre or so before beginning at the next corner.


Thanks for your reply, yeah unfortunately your right, I didn't move the car as described.. :? That may well of be my answer then..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

..... shame.....

Better next time. Hope the damage can be repaired so you can put this behind you.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> ..... shame.....
> 
> Better next time. Hope the damage can be repaired so you can put this behind you.


Yeah cheers, at least this may help someone not to make the same mistake...


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I quite like it.

Regards

Jack


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Jack,

I hadn't had any issues with the Jack in the past...looks like I was just unlucky this occasion...


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

What jack? :?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

planman said:


> What jack? :?


The standard Jack that is supplied with the car.. not Jack from the previous post...


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> I guess you didn't move the car between doing the 3rd and the 4th calliper?
> 
> Thing is, when a car is raised and lowered again, tension builds up within the suspension and tyre side walls. At some stage this tension releases when the car is raised again at a different corner. Even with a big hydraulic jack you'd have to pay attention to that. They often have tiny wheels allowing the jack to move about a bit, but still... The factory jack can't cope at all with that movement. Best would be to release any tension by moving the car backwards and forwards half a metre or so before beginning at the next corner.


Very interesting. Thanks, TT-driver! I'll remember your advice.


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for this thread - inspired me to buy a proper one from ebay. £21 all in.
Maybe a while until I need to use it but peace of mind to have one to hand.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

111laz111 said:


> Thanks for this thread - inspired me to buy a proper one from ebay. £21 all in.
> Maybe a while until I need to use it but peace of mind to have one to hand.


At least people can be more aware now from the mistake I made, so it doesn't happen to someone else, so an expensive lesson learnt...Audi got back to me today and said " That the jack is for emergency use only" At least they had the courtesy to call me back" Can't argue with that or there reasoning.... Human era.... :?


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

And if you're using a trolley jack remember the lifting points or you crumple your sills......


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't think the standard jack is useless, as long as I do the lifting on firm ground, brakes on etc. For extra safety I am supposed to support the axels with axel stands. Am I wrong that there was something in the manual I can't support axels as it can cause serious damage to the car? Where do I apply those axel stand then? Sorry if I got completely muddled up.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Trossuk said:


> And if you're using a trolley jack remember the lifting points or you crumple your sills......


Unless you take a spark plug socket that fits in the car jack lifting points and put that between the trolley jack and the lifting point. That's what I do at the front of the car. The rear has some nice sturdy aluminium bits that are the mounting points for the reinforcement bars for the Roadster model. More than strong enough


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Didn't even know my TT had a jack! Will investigate!

Also thanks for the advice about moving the car in betweek "jacking"! Useful to know... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

alexp said:


> Didn't even know my TT had a jack! Will investigate!
> 
> Also thanks for the advice about moving the car in betweek "jacking"! Useful to know... [smiley=book2.gif]


  Not every TT has a jack standard from factory....


----------



## Bhel (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi there 
Just discovered that my 2011 TT does not come with a jack .
Anyone knows where I can get one or which Audi model has one that will fit - wreckers are not particularly knowledgeable in these matters. I need one for emergencies only.
Thanks


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Bhel said:


> Hi there
> Just discovered that my 2011 TT does not come with a jack .
> Anyone knows where I can get one or which Audi model has one that will fit - wreckers are not particularly knowledgeable in these matters. I need one for emergencies only.
> Thanks


Both of the TTs I have owned (2009 and 2010 models) have been supplied with a jack. The one I'm sure described in the original posts above. The handbook describes it as an "emergency" jack.
I have used them on a number of occasions, with increasing concern. I find that, on a firm level surface (concrete garage floor), both of these jacks lift the car straight on one side of the car, but always develop a slight lean on the other side. I have never worked out why, other than the inbuilt instability of the jack (as others have said). Other VAG models I have had (Golfs, Polos) have all had a similar OEM jack and all have lifted the cars straight up with no lean.
I am sure an Audi dealer will be able to supply you with one via the parts dept, but I shudder to think what they'd charge.
I am about to buy a low profile trolley jack for more regular use (ie cleaning the wheels / wheel arches, painting the hubs etc), but also note the recommendation to use axle stands when under the car.
There are numerous threads on this forum about mk 2 TT jacking points, and the specially designed rubber pad for use with a trolley jack under the sill jacking points.


----------



## Bhel (Nov 19, 2016)

Graham'sTT said:


> Bhel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


Reply from the Audi dealership 
"I have checked with spares and they don't list a spare tyre jack for the car. The standard universal jack for the Audi's is:
Part no: 8J0011031C . If it was my car, I would see if any wreckers have a spare jack floating around, test it and see if it works and check the part number matches up, if it does I would order a new jack. I highly recommend you against buying a second hand jack, could be very dangerous."
Very good advice from Audi dealership but they are not sure of the type so if anyone has one that they are using - a part number will be great - Only need it for an emergency and hopefully I may never use it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The jack for the Mk2 that I have has part number 8J0 011 031


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If I wanted to die a horrible, painful death, I can't think of a better way to do it than by working under my TT supported only by this jack!

I actually bought one several years ago for my Roadster to compliment the tool kit. But upon further inspection, I wouldn't consider using this jack on a dead-flat concrete workshop floor, let alone in case of a "road side emergency"!

Unless you have suicidal tendencies, go buy yourself proper floor jack, an Audi hockey-puck and only work on your TT after you have it secured on pair of solid jack stands which have been correctly positioned under static support points. And don't forget to block the opposite wheels while it's up on it's side.

If you need a jack on the road side, call the RAC or the motor club. If you don't - and you're foolish enough to use this jack - who ever finds you will be calling the fire department to get the car off you and by then it will be way too late for a paramedic.


----------



## Bhel (Nov 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> The jack for the Mk2 that I have has part number 8J0 011 031


Just the info I was looking for Thanks matey


----------



## Bhel (Nov 19, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If I wanted to die a horrible, painful death, I can't think of a better way to do it than by working under my TT supported only by this jack!
> 
> I actually bought one several years ago for my Roadster to compliment the tool kit. But upon further inspection, I wouldn't consider using this jack on a dead-flat concrete workshop floor, let alone in case of a "road side emergency"!
> 
> ...


I hear what you say - very wise advice. Hopefully I will never need to use it as we do have roadside assistance. Perhaps I should carry a more stable non Audi jack in the car for circumstances where there is no mobile coverage In Australia there large tracks of the continent without phone coverage.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Why to ty using one of these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Trol...389060?hash=item41d3dd9784:g:Xt8AAOSwMmBV0gld

I have been for year with no problem


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I might be missing something here but is the jack only to be used in a emergency i.e. a flat tyre... To take of the the wheel and replace it with the spare that we don't have??

I have used the jack many times, purely to take the wheels off and nothing else and it's been fine... Would I get under the car on it?....no but that's not what it's designed for.

Are we bashing the jack because we expect audi to provide a trolley jack and axle stands as standard??.... Who does that.

Overall I find the jack better than some of the previous cars i have owned.... At least it has a dedicated fitment


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Bhel - In your case, where you're likely to end up miles from anything or anyone, I'd recommend a bottle jack. They're safer because they're more stable. I'd go as far as have someone weld up an extension tube with a 19-mm diameter steel rod t-welded to the end of it so it fits right into the depression where the jack is supposed to fit. To avoid metal-to-metal, use a shop rag. Also, get yourself some folding wheel blocks to keep the wheels from moving on the other side.


----------



## Bhel (Nov 19, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Bhel - In your case, where you're likely to end up miles from anything or anyone, I'd recommend a bottle jack. They're safer because they're more stable. I'd go as far as have someone weld up an extension tube with a 19-mm diameter steel rod t-welded to the end of it so it fits right into the depression where the jack is supposed to fit. To avoid metal-to-metal, use a shop rag. Also, get yourself some folding wheel blocks to keep the wheels from moving on the other side.


Hey mate Love the folding wheel blocks- have never seen them 
I'll see if I can find some low bottle jack this weekend at my local auto parts supplier- does look more sturdy 
Many thanks bud


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Another option for a modified jack if you know someone who can weld. Just remember, if you modify anything like this, there's always a risk of failure - injury or death. Get someone that knows what they're going and can certify their work, not just some backyard mechanic with a torch. Just saying.


----------

